# Remote turnout issue



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

I decided to start a new thread with a specific question.

I am getting closer to having most of the layout running. I never imagined the stress and difficulties. But the joy in my grandson's eyes while the train run around the first loop was great.

I have a situation where I need a turnout on a curve. Does anyone make a remote turnout that turns left from a curve with a tighter curve? How do I search for something like this?

I have tried everything I can think of to use a regular turnout but nothing seems to fit. I did successfully make a re-railer for a curved piece of track. As my sons said it even works!

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Like this?
http://www.euromodeltrains.com/cgi-...nouts,company:Trix,line:N&ss=VHJpeHwxNDk4MSAg

http://www.thefind.com/family/info-curved-turnout


----------



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

I have Atlas for all my other switches and it looks like the Roco is the closest. I am guessing that it will be compatible with my track.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

Big Ed,

I sent a couple of emails to Roco to find out if their turnout would be compatible with my code 80 track. The reply I got back has me perplexed. They said they think it was code 83. I have never heard of code 83. My son thinks code 83 is HO scale. Here is the link to the switch I am thinking about getting. Will it work with my code 80 track?

http://www.euromodeltrains.com/cgi-...rack,company:Roco,line:N&ss=Um9jb3wyMjI3MyAg#

Thanks for the help.
Darrell S.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

ElSimon said:


> I decided to start a new thread with a specific question.
> 
> I am getting closer to having most of the layout running. I never imagined the stress and difficulties. But the joy in my grandson's eyes while the train run around the first loop was great.
> 
> ...


HI ElSimon,

Peco makes curved turnouts, but you would need to add a switch machine under the layout. Any time I used them they were always in an area where I could reach it and operate it manually!!I used a lot of Peco turnouts because when I had a layout I was mainly a switching nut!! and they were close at hand!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

Ordered the turnout on Dec 11, 2010. Sent an e-mail requesting delivery information. Got a reply this morning. The switch was no longer available and they have refunded my account (Paypal). Now I am back to square one. I need a remote right hand curved turnout. This will be on an elevated section (2 3/4" above the base in a mountain scene. I do not have access to the area below the track to mount a motor so it needs to be similar to standard code 80 Altlas turnout.

Any ideas are welcome. I am now at a standstill until I get this turnout.

Thanks,
Darrell S.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

ElSimon said:


> Ordered the turnout on Dec 11, 2010. Sent an e-mail requesting delivery information. Got a reply this morning. The switch was no longer available and they have refunded my account (Paypal). Now I am back to square one. I need a remote right hand curved turnout. This will be on an elevated section (2 3/4" above the base in a mountain scene. I do not have access to the area below the track to mount a motor so it needs to be similar to standard code 80 Altlas turnout.
> 
> Any ideas are welcome. I am now at a standstill until I get this turnout.
> 
> ...


Hi Elsimon
I was just at EBAY and there seems to be quite a few remote switches available under N scale ,track and accessories
You didn't say whether you wanted a #4 or # 6 size??

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi Elsimon
> I was just at EBAY and there seems to be quite a few remote switches available under N scale ,track and accessories
> You didn't say whether you wanted a #4 or # 6 size??
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Sorry Elsimon, my mistake!!! None of them were curved turnouts!!hwell:

Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*remote curved turnout*

Hi Elsimon,

Here's another thought! Buy an Atlas switch machine by it's self and retro fit it to a manual curved turnout. I don't presume to know which manual curved turnout will do the trick though!!!!

Dave


----------



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

Did one better that modifying an Atlas turnout. I actually have a semi flex track turnout.

We soldered 18" long pieces of track to the turn out at each connection (3). I then turned the assembly over and cut the plastic pieces between the ties. I only cut on the outside of each curve and only up to where the motor connects. It took a little bit of work to get the rails loose, but I now have a semi flex track turnout. I have placed and pinned it down where it needs to go and have tested running cars over it. I am amazed at how well it works.

Should be able to lay more tracks this weekend, once I get the outside work done.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Now *that's* a clever idea! :thumbsup:

Greg


----------

